# Happy Birthday Chef Niloc!



## Dave Martell (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Colin :hbday:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Colin!


----------



## obtuse (Aug 21, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Hope you guys have been booked solid all summer!


----------



## markenki (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's to ya Colin!


----------



## mhlee (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Stefan


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Chef!

:hbday:


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Shared B.day!!


----------



## Jim (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy birthday Colin!


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 21, 2012)

Best fishes on yer BD!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chef!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Day Chef, I'm going to watch Gangs of New York tonight in your honor.


----------



## HHH Knives (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 21, 2012)

happy birthday!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 21, 2012)

I swear I feel like it was just your birthday... Oh well, :hbday:


----------



## JohnyChai (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy Day Colin, Here's to Strong Island treating you well!


----------



## El Pescador (Aug 21, 2012)

Happy bday buddy!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, lot of crap been going on keeping me down, but I can always count on you all for some birthday cheer


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 22, 2012)

hope things get better, Colin


----------



## ecchef (Aug 22, 2012)

Hell Colin...it takes more than a few off days to whup your ass! irate1:

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pabloz (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy belated birthday. Sure do miss you around here.

PZ


----------

